# What do you read?



## daisyandoliver (Aug 22, 2012)

I love reading it is something I could do for hours. What do you read? I like romance, horror, mystery, anything really. I'm more into young adult fiction but I also LOVE Dean Koontz and Emily Griffin I believe is her name. Books I like Hunger Games Trilogy, Something Borrowed (and sequels), Thomas Odd books, The Great Gatsby.. I liked Twilight back in 8th grade when it wasnt a huge movie and as obnoxious lol. Right now I am reading Uglies by Scott Westerfeld, it is weird but good! Started it tonight and am at page 135 already! I'm in Washington and needed a book because I forgot mine at home or id be finishing the Something Borrowed books.. I also want to read 50 Shades of Gray, my bf just bought me the first book and I get it when I get home.  What kinds of books do you read or are into?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 22, 2012)

I love to read and tend to have a couple books going at one time so I can match my mood. I read a wide mix of fiction and nonfiction.
Currently I am reading- 

Dummie's guide to how to thive in the work place (nonfiction)
A rabbit nutrition book (nonfiction)
Celery stalks at midnight (Bunnicula serries)- this is the bunny's night night book I am readying out loud to them
A world without end (fiction, sci fy)
Nepolian's private parts (funny history)
a book about fibromyalgia (nonfliction)
one by Linda Leal Miller (cheesy cowboy romance)

We had tried to get a book club going on here, but no one would partissipate in the discussions so it died. I was rather dissapointed.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 22, 2012)

I wish there was a book club around me!


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 22, 2012)

I LOVE reading! I'm never without a book and it's one of my favorite hobbies outside my family and Agnes 

Right now I'm reading "Angela's Ashes" but Frank McCourt. A well known memoir critically acclaimed (Pulitzer I think?) it is amazing.

Before that I read "Welcome to the World, Baby Girl" by Fannie Flagg. She's the author of "Fried Geeen Tomatoes" which is one of my favorite movies. This book was fabulous too.

Some of my all time faves:
Watership Down by Richard Waters. It's about rabbits! A most amazing book!! A must read!!

The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova

I Know This Much is True by Wally Lamb

The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini....seriously one of the hardest books to read, so emotional, but fantastic.

I could go on and on. I always have to read a book. It is a huge love of mine.


----------



## littl3red (Aug 22, 2012)

Angela's Ashes is such a sad book. 

I like older fiction mostly, some newer books too of course, but that's just what I tend to read and like. My favorite books ever are Watership Down (You're right Lisa, it's an awesome book! It's the reason why I fell in love with rabbits when I was younger. ), Alice's Adventures in Wonderland/Through the Looking Glass, and Peter Pan. I also like horror, like Stephen King, Edgar Allen Poe, H.P. Lovecraft... I just bought H.P. Lovecraft: The Complete Fiction and I'm working on reading it, it's a hefty 1098 pages but well worth it. Oh, and I almost forgot Victor Hugo, The Hunchback of Notre Dame is an amazing, beautiful book, I never read all of Las Miserables but I own it, I'm going to read it someday...


----------



## littl3red (Aug 22, 2012)

Also, I'm not usually a fan of nonfiction, but I read Born to Run for my summer homework for AP Language, it's about a tribe of running people called the Tarahumara (my boyfriend's ancestors were members of the tribe, that's why I picked it) and it's an AMAZING book, very good read.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 22, 2012)

I have read all of Les Miserables, that is the one book I suggest abbridged. Who needs 50 pages on the french sewer system? or 5 pages on why a dude preferred brown eggs? I just wanted to scream "get to the point already!" In general I love a good thick book too. *shrugs*

I forgot the books I'm reading on my nook too... I bought 75 classic books for $3! So I'm reading Pride and Predudice in the one volume and Treasure Island in the other volume.

I love to hold a book, there's just something great about having a book in your hands. However, some days my pain levels are to the point that I can't. That's where the nook is wonderful that I can prop it up in bed and not have to hold it or turn pages.

I also LOVE watership down. I read it to the SPCA rabbits outloud. I am happy to say that none have made it all the way through the book yet, they get adopted quicker than that. Sometimes the people think I'm nuts though hehehehee


----------



## HEM (Aug 22, 2012)

I love to read and am never without a book
I have a wide range of what I like to read but mostly Charles Bukowski, Hunter S Thompson, Anthony Burgess, William Burroughs, Jack Kerouk and Bret Easton Ellis. I also got hooked on the Dexter book (thanks to watching the series on Showtime) and have read every one.
I also like books about music/bands. I'm actually reading the Keith Richards book right now.
If there isn't a book club in your area, you should start one!!!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 22, 2012)

I was going to read Kite Runner for my final for English but I ended up not reading it. :/

Idk if I could start one I wouldn't know what to do and I'm 17. :x Lol.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 23, 2012)

Rabbit online forum lol


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 23, 2012)

daisyandoliver wrote:


> I was going to read Kite Runner for my final for English but I ended up not reading it. :/



I started reading the Kite Runner and A Thousand Splendid Sons (the sort of sequel) and couldn't make it through either of them. I get SO emotionally involved with the characters in the books I read and I just couldn't make it through these two. If you do try them, put aside some time to mourn!

I loved reading the Hunger Games too. My favorite series has to be Harry Potter though  I read the Twilight series before the movies and I really enjoyed them (well ok, I enjoyed the first book, and then after that it kinda went down hill!). I've been reading Pride and Prejudice since it's one of my favorite movies. I got the complete collection of Jane Austin books for 99 cents on Kindle. Score! So I'll be reading Emma, Mansfield Park, and Sense and Sensibility soon!


----------



## nermal71 (Aug 23, 2012)

Paige try this one out. It's young adult fiction. I happen to personally know the author. He wrote it starting at age 14y/o and finished at 16y/o. He is now 18  It's gotten good reviews.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1618628097/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 23, 2012)

cwolfec wrote:


> daisyandoliver wrote:
> 
> 
> > I was going to read Kite Runner for my final for English but I ended up not reading it. :/
> ...


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 23, 2012)

The Kite Runner is a very emotional book. But it is so good though!! I thought about that book for weeks after....

Has anyone read "A Child Called It"? now that is a book that scared me. I wonder why I read it. I bawled through the whole thing.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 23, 2012)

What are the books about?

I'm curious about the second one, sounds like my step-monster talking


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 23, 2012)

I just looked up The child called it, I think it will be a bit too much for me to read. However, I did notice reference to another book in the reviews "Why, mommy why" that looks very fascinating. It's focus is less on the abuse and more on the psychology. Has anyone read it?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005WKHBAA/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 23, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> I just looked up The child called it, I think it will be a bit too much for me to read. However, I did notice reference to another book in the reviews "Why, mommy why" that looks very fascinating. It's focus is less on the abuse and more on the psychology. Has anyone read it?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005WKHBAA/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk




I haven't read that one. But yes, a child called it was horrendous!!! He was on Oprah and has triumphed over the abuse so that is what got me through.


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 23, 2012)

I just placed an order on 2 books

Rabbits for dummies & the Jaycee Dugard a stolen life, a true story of a girl kidnapped held hostage for 18 years. 
She was held hostage in a area i use to live.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 23, 2012)

I love almost all books, at my school people just say "Where is this book and TADA!"
I love Rick Riordan, Suzanne Collins, J.K. Rowling and many many many more. 
It's my dream to be like the author's above.

Jj


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 23, 2012)

I've read A Child Called It in 6th grade. It was depressing. 

I'll have to check out the book Monster.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a Kindle and never go anywhere without it. I've even been known to read in long checkout lines at the market. I especially love that I can check out digital library books for the Kindle without ever leaving my house! I loved The Hunger Games, the Twilight series, and I am currently reading Robert Sandford's Virgil Flowers series.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't get a chance to read as much as I would like but when I do I like murder or suspense stories (although tha'ts not all I read)

I have a Kindle which I love because I can browse the book store without leaving the house  Right now I am reading The Bunny Lover's Complete Guide To House Rabbits by The Bunny Guy and You Don't Want To Know by Lisa Jackson.

The Horse Whisperer was one of my favorite books


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 25, 2012)

I would love to have a Kindle but where I live you can't have good internet so I wouldn't have internet to download anything. :/


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 25, 2012)

Double oops!


----------



## lindemanbunnylover (Oct 1, 2012)

Read The Ten Trusts by Jane Goodall and Mark Bekoff! Very moving, but it makes you rethink aspects about your life! I am trying to become a vegetarian now! Oh yeah...A Child Called It was very moving too.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 1, 2012)

I was a full vegetarian for two years and for a year after that only at chicken. I really don't like beef now but I eat chicken still.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 1, 2012)

I just finished reading Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, for the second time. I read it on PDF cause I'm always broke, but I finally ordered the physical book because of all the old photographs in it.

Some other books I love:

Yokota Officers Club
Chinese Cinderella
Changeling/Darkling/Witchling (all one series)
His dark materials Series
Dark Reflections Trilogy
Vampire Academy Series
Bloodlines/Golden Lily/Indigo Spell (all one series)
Sarah's Key
The Weight of Silence
Artemis Fowl Series.

As you can tell I'm a BIG reader. It's become a problem as of late because I read through books in about 2 or 3 days, and then finding books I like is so hard. I'm thinking of starting a walk up to to the library, so I can read more books lol.


----------



## bethepoet (Oct 1, 2012)

I only ever read romance and drama, or compilations of useless facts and figures.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm the same way I love love love books. But right now with school its hard for me. :/


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 1, 2012)

Double post oops.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I looove the Uglies series! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

Omg I posted so many times...lol


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

Omg I posted so many times...lol


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

Omg I posted so many times...lol


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

Omg I posted so many times...lol


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

Omg I posted so many times...lol


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 1, 2012)

Omg I posted so many times...lol


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 2, 2012)

Omg Kat lol! I'm having server errors and lags too, which is probably why you're having multiple posts. You probably clicked the "send" button a million times xD


----------



## whitelop (Oct 2, 2012)

CosmosMomma wrote:


> I just finished reading Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, for the second time. I read it on PDF cause I'm always broke, but I finally ordered the physical book because of all the old photographs in it.



I read that book last Christmas on the way to Pittsburgh, but I started reading it late at night. Some of the pictures really freaked me out. hahaha. 
Its a good book though, I really liked it.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 2, 2012)

Morgan, if you remember any of the book, you should check out my dream cast for the peculiar children. I honestly didn't cast them based on acting ability, but more on what they look like. xD

http://sippin0nsunshine.tumblr.com/...regrines-home-for-peculiar-children-dreamcast


----------



## whitelop (Oct 2, 2012)

I love Kaya Scodelario! 
She is one of my favorite actors and SO BEAUTIFUL! Bronwyn was the really strong girl wasn't she? I can't remember all of it.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep  Bronwyn was the really strong one, and Emma was the female protagonist.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 2, 2012)

Planetjanessa, I read A stolen life too...i cried through the whole thing! Very good book and very very sad how the system failed her so many times


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 2, 2012)

I just finished "Fingersmith" by Sarah Waters. Really, really good. It was unexpected good which are the best kind  a stranger at a book sale saw me pick it up to look at it and told me to get it wouldn't be disappointed and she was right!

Tolstoys "Anna Karenina" is on my book shelf to read. I've heard it's a slow boring read but it's on my book bucket list, so to speak, so I will make myself read it. Anyone read it?


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 2, 2012)

I am an avid reader. I read every night before I fall asleep. I love fantasy ( Jaquline Carey is my favorite author) but my guilty pleasure is historical romance.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 2, 2012)

I am reading a really good and sadly needed book- Fight Like a Girl...and Win: Defense Decisions for Women by: Lori Hartman Gervasi

I am a weenie, much more a whinney the pooh type than a fighter. However, I found that as I lose weight I have been feeling very vunerable because guys are starting to see me, where I was invisible before. I took a 2 hour self defense class and this book was recommended. It has been helpful because it is realistic without trying to scare you into being paranoid. Unfortunately being female puts us in a position of being more vulnerable, this teaches us how to use what we have to our advantage in a confrontation.


----------



## Pie (Oct 3, 2012)

I've recently been reading all of Joe McKinneys zombie books, Cherie Priests books and Gail Carrigers. 
All much loved books on my bookshelf are anything by Jonathan Safran Foer, Margaret Atwood, Poppy Z Brite, White Oleander by Janet Fitch, The Book Thief by Markus Zusak and a tonne of gardening and plant books.
And I've read the Harry Potter serious too many time to count (I read it when I'm feeling ill or sad- its very comforting =P).
In my to read pile, I have a huge stack of Neil Gaiman books, and pretty copy of everything Lewis Carrol wrote and and the first of the Game of Thrones books. 
If anybody doesn't know about it yet, goodreads.com is a fabulous website for book recommendations based on what you've read. =P


----------



## KaliQ (Oct 6, 2012)

I read Anna Karenina in high school and it can be slow and boring, but it's mainly because there are so many people to keep track of and their social class (lords, earls, etc). There is also a lot of French and other languages that isn't translated so there were some parts I had no idea what was going on. But if you can get through all of that it's a good story!

I also love love love Alexander Dumas and have read The Count of Monte Cristo and The Three Musketeers more times than I can count! Historical fiction are my favorite so the book table at Costco is a guilty pleasure for me to browse . Currently I'm reading The Game of Thrones series. It's kind of like The Lord of the Rings fantasy type but with medieval kings and princes and all that. Terry Brooks' Shannara books are good too and also good ole Chronicles of Narnia.

And of course I have my moments of cheesy romance novellettes and the Shades of Gray and Twilight series.


----------



## PaGal (Oct 6, 2012)

I love reading and would spend alot more time doing so if I had the time. I will read just about anything except for romances. I was reading one many years ago and the author likened the womans breast to a sea urchin. I stopped reading it and never picked up another,

Unfortunately I haven't been able to get to my local library. They are just a small one but very close to my house but every time I have gone they have been closed even though I looked up the hours.

I am now thinking of buying a kindle, nook, etc. I can't afford to spend too much every time I need a new book since I read so fast.


----------



## PaGal (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm horrible at remembering authors and titles since I read so much but I have read all of JRR Tolkiens books, Watership Down, most of Stephen Kings books, most of the Dune series but stopped 'cause they're just too depressing, all of James Herriot's books, Agatha Christy (I love old mysteries), A Child Called It...

Right now I am so desperate I have begun to read the books my stepdaughters bring home from school, luckily they all at least read a few grades above their grade level. The twins are both into the Hardt Boys right now ande it's kinda cool to go back reading them since I did as a kid myself.


----------

